# Un Viaje rapido por: PUNO



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bueno pues, por motivos de trabajo me toco viajar a Puno, estube solo unas cuantas horas por ahi, fue un viaje de ida y de retorno a Arequipa, pero de todas maneras quiero compartir fotos con uds.

La Partida, en un bus, Terminal terrestre de AQP, 6.00 am










Costo del pasaje Aqp-Puno :15 soles.









Saliendo por yura









El Volcan Ampato a todo su explendor









A mas de 4000 msnm en pampa cañahuas, zona altoandina de aqp









Lagunillas,, zona limitrofe entre las regiones de Arequipa y Puno


















El pueblo de Santa lucia, ya estamos en dpto de Puno.










11.00 Am, Llegamos a Juliaca. Una ciudad bien apreciada en el Foro 









como veran, no quise bajarme del bus, porque mi destino era la ciudad lacustre


















La highway altiplanica









Continuara...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esa autopista de los mártires, quienes eran.... huelguistas?¿?¿....

Dios esas mayolicas en el terminal terrestre, que asco!!!!! con razón prefiero viajar de noche para evitar verlas... :lol::lol:

Y bueno que puedo decir de Juliaca.... ta perdida.....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Puno tiene tanto que conocer y recorrer, sus ciudades principales Juliaca y Puno merecen verse mucho mejor en cuanto a imagen urbana, deja mucho que desear tratándose de ciudades ya grandes y con intenso movimiento comercial y/o turístico.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q decepcion el terminal terrestre de arequipa..esta ciudad se merece algo mucho mejor.
y bueno..de puno y juliaca se dijo ya tanto...pa q poner una raya mas al tigre
esperamos mas de tus fotos pol
gracias


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

aja.. por eso hace dos años se hizo otro a lado de este

buenas fotos.. lo mas paja de puno (aparte del titicaca) son sus pampas y cerros verdes afuera de la ciudad, esta como para tener una casa alli

y si tienen autopista de juliaca a puno q en unos lugares es 4+4 .-.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> q decepcion el terminal terrestre de arequipa..esta ciudad se merece algo mucho mejor.
> y bueno..de puno y juliaca se dijo ya tanto...pa q poner una raya mas al tigre
> esperamos mas de tus fotos pol
> gracias


Una raya mas Tigre... cierto!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios

Papiriqui: es cierto el TT de Arequipa ya tiene mas de 20 años operando y requiere un overhaulin, especialmente la zona que da hacia los buses y los restaurantes. 
En realidad casi todas las empresas con sevicios VIP y con servicios especiales a la costa se han mudado al "Terrapuerto Arequipa", y en el T. Terrestre han quedado las empresas que dan servicio a la sierra, valles y el altiplano.

Skyperu34: concuerdo en todo contigo, ya no son ciudades pequeñas, tienen un gran movivimiento comercial y flujo turistico, ya es hora que muestren una mejor cara, le veo mucho potencial porque a pesar de todo son ricas en belleza paisajista y su cultura tiene tanto que aportar al mundo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante recorrido. Obviamente Puno y Juliaca son ciudades feas, pero eso ya todos lo sabemos.

El terminal terrestre mostrado en la foto (uno de los dos terminales terrestres) no luce bien, esas mayólicas son un asco total. Sin embargo, Arequipa por lo menos cuenta con terminales terrestres, a diferencia de otras ciudades, Lima incluída.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

*Arribando a Puno Ciudad*

Saliendo de Juliaca









U. Andina de Juliaca









Camino a Puno









Esto paisaje es el Altiplano peruano. 









Bellos Parajes









Ya se nota el Lago


















La Bahia de Puno









Sres. la Ciudad de Puno




































mas panoramicas



























El Centro









.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Puno luce divina, me MUERO por visitarla. 

:lol:

Hablando en serio, viendo las panorámicas me he dado cuenta de que en el centro por lo menos existe, a mi parecer, más cuidado en cuanto a los acabados de los edificios, a diferencia del resto de la ciudad, la cual luce a medio construír. Gracias por el recorrido.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

J Block said:


> Interesante recorrido. Obviamente Puno y Juliaca son ciudades feas, pero eso ya todos lo sabemos.
> 
> *El terminal terrestre mostrado en la foto (uno de los dos terminales terrestres) no luce bien, esas mayólicas son un asco total. Sin embargo, Arequipa por lo menos cuenta con terminales terrestres, a diferencia de otras ciudades, Lima incluída*.



IDEM PUNO YOKR DE NUEVO AQUI


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

verde es otra cosa definitivamente.. buenas fotos!!

En especial esta, de lejos se ve mejor


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

PUNO VERDE!!!! ESA NO ME LA CONOCIA


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Increíble que con ese aspecto, desde las panorámicas, la ciudad de Puno sea tan visitada.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Puno me da miedo jaja...bueno parece como si la ciudad recien se estuviera construyendo pero toda a la misma ves por la cantidad de casas sin tarajear.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Mucho ladrillo cemento y poco verde, porque las ciudades serranas(menos cusco creo, en algo huancayo y cajamarca) descuidan eso, cada vez que veo una foto de alguna ciudad de sierra, veo calles sin jardines o muy pequeños si es que lo tienen, en cambio en la costa(ironicamente que es mas desertica) veo avenidas con grandes areas verdes.

Puno es identico a un distrito de huancayo llamado chilca. Aunque tambien tiene algo de huancayo por alli, el color ladrillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Punolandia en todo su esplendor.... una pena que no haya un mismo crecimiento urbano en relaciòn con su abundante promociòn turística... es increible como los paquetes incluyen ahora un recorrido por esa ciudad en menester a su cercanía con el lago..... pero sigue siendo la misma ciudad de siempre, es como si se hubiera congelado en el tiempo y espacio y se menosprecie el desarrollo urbano.

AQPCITY gracias por las fotos!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ver esas fotos, no dan ganas ni de pasar por Puno.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos, prefieor al puno nocturno xD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias por los cometariosy apreciaciones.

La verdad no todo esta perdido, por lo que pude ver el municipio de Puno esta asfaltando varias calles, colocando veredas , haciendo bermas de cesped y parques , escaleras a hacia los barrios colindantes al centro, muy bien hechos, ya veran el nuevo equipamiento urbano mas adelante en este tema. .. la terea es titanica porque hay mucho por hacer, pero se empieza de a pocos....

Muy cierto vane, la cantidad de turistas es abrumadora en Puno, me tope con varios de ellos en el bus de retorno, y en general a todos les gusto la ciudad el lago y su cultura.. sera algo exotico para ellos..


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> ....
> bueno pol, parece q eres el encargado de desagraviar y reinvindicar a puno..muy interesante el thread, deberian proclamarte hijo predilecto:lol:
> ....


jajajja.. valla condecoracion,, ojala que el destacado sr. fuentes tome tu sugerencia, y que me coloquen de una placa bajo el monumento al triciclo.. 

Fuera de Bromas, no la defiendo ni la machaco a Puno, solo que en este primer viaje me parecieron muchas cosas buenas y bonitas, es un iman para los turistas, claro que hay muchas cosas inaceptables sobre todo desde el punto de vista urbano ,, pero eso prefiero que los mismos puneños lo discutan y evaluen, ojala que se unan mas Gente de esa tierra en el foro.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

*Final Lap*

_Con esta tanda termina mi rapido viaje a Puno y tambien las fotos en este thread.

El Malecon del Lago,, regrese caminado por esta moderno malecon desde el muelle hasta el terminal de buses









Ganense con el mobiliario, la iluminacion, no le tienne nada que envidiar a los bellos malecones de Mollendo o de Ilo.


















Gente haciendo deporte, barras y gimnacio al aire libre, parecia una playa californiana, solo faltaban nenas haciendo patinaje. 









Ciclo taxis por todos lados









Me despido con esta foto segundos antes de tomar mi bus.









Graciasss..... Totalessss
_
:cheers:​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jeje, que puedo decir... Puno es Puno, con sus malos aciertos y todo tiene su encanto, lástima que los mismo Puneños no lo ven.

Genial thread. Gracias Pol kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El malecón está bonito, lo malo son las casas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

igual a mi me sorprendio el malecon se ve muy bien.. y parece que lo cuidan xq tiene unos años...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

"Tours Pioner" :lol: esos son los famoso taxis cholos no?

Buenas fotos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Para ser una de las provincias más pobres del Perú, no está tan mal. Lo ratifico, esa región tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

dlHC84 said:


> Para ser una de las provincias más pobres del Perú, no está tan mal. Lo ratifico, esa región tiene mucho potencial.


IDEM^^


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ no es una de las provincias mas pobres, para nada. LA Provincia de Puno ocupa el puesto 86 en IDH de las 195 provincias que tiene el Peru, es decir esta en media tabla en cuanto a nivel de desarollo Humano, Pero eso si hay otras provincias en el departamento con pobreza extrema. Tienen todos los servicios completos, universidades, y bastantes movimiento turistico y comercial, hoteles 5 estrellas , etc etc....

Gracias por los cometarios, Cristian, tavo, el Bajo pontino, papiriqui,W¡cked y dlhc84, y victor.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> ^^ no es una de las provincias mas pobres, para nada. LA Provincia de Puno ocupa el puesto 86 en IDH de las 195 provincias que tiene el Peru, es decir esta en media tabla en cuanto a nivel de desarollo Humano, Pero eso si hay otras provincias en el departamento con pobreza extrema. Tienen todos los servicios completos, universidades, y bastantes movimiento turistico y comercial, hoteles 5 estrellas , etc etc....
> 
> Gracias por los cometarios, Cristian, tavo, el Bajo pontino, papiriqui,W¡cked y dlhc84, y victor.


CADA DIA SE APRENDE MAS EN ESTE FORO COOLLLL GRACIAS POR LA ACLARACION Y SI PUNO ES FULLLL TURISTAS Y BUENOS SERVICIOS


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Puno realmente es un diamante en bruto! esperemos que se empiece a pulir


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Ese malecón está en algodón.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno Puno está mejorando, es atarasadita, pero con buenos gobernantes y si se retoma el crecimiento económico 2002-2008 el próximo año, la hacemos.


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo estuve en Puno en 1982 y la verdad que la ciudad dejaba mucho pero mucho que desear en aquellos tiempos. Veo que ha mejorado muchisimo en orden, apriencia e infrestructura. Jualiaca por las fotos que veo en otros postings sigue igual de fea....


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> _Con esta tanda termina mi rapido viaje a Puno y tambien las fotos en este thread.
> 
> Ciclo taxis por todos lados
> 
> ...


_

Ni sabia que estas cosas existian...y yo que pensaba que las mototaxis eran feas._


----------

